# OZ motorists suck



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Have these people ever heard of a FAST lane.... undertaking is the order of the day here. People pulling out into the non-existent fast lane, braking for no apparent reason and not being able to stay within those two white lines.

Do the actually have drivers-ed here?

Also, they are so Slllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooow at getting away from the lights.... And where the hell is the yellow before the green 

AND ANOTHER THING

Cyclists here think they own the road.... I am putting a cow catcher on my car for those pesky ******s.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

As Tiffani said, Welcome to Melbourne!

Well, it's not only Melbourne, I'm guessing it's country wide. Most motorists are absolute nutters. I've been here nearly a year and I'd say 95% of the time I've been on the road, I've seen some stupid and some downright dangerous driving.

I'd have to disagree with the being slow on the change to a green light. It seems here that they all sit with intent, engines revving just waiting to get off the line like it's the start of a GP. They roar off doing 0 - 60 in 5 seconds and then have to brake fast to keep to the speed limit. 

And there's another thing...the speed limit. I'm a good little girl and I keep to it but nearly everyone passes me going at least 10kph more than me...where are the plods then?? Well they're waiting to give you a ticket if you don't stop at a junction for 3 seconds (even though nothing is coming). 

Don't even get me started on the hoons.....!

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I mean slow to react... when they do its "hooning" time......
(not sure if I spelt that correctly)

You kidding... limits are way way to low.... and people barely make 100kph, my motorcycle does that in 1st gear.

Then again... OZ cars handle like over-weight hookers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow, sounds so much like INdia.. haha


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Another sporting reference Halo?; 

What's a "hoon"?; i must have been asleep in Adelaide, even during rush hour, if that's what they call it!! Didn't see any really bad driving, and i did the m6 northbound every friday for 3 years
J


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its another word for "burning rubber" as they have laws against it here lol, would you believe it!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

from your posts, you dont seem to be very happy coming to OZ


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Halo, didn't wanna look a right "drongo" when i get there!!!

Im househunting as we type; almost there, but still so far away


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Reading both recent posts, i would say Halo is a little fractious
Can't be easy tho'; and i have to say, rotten drivers get my goat, too! 
The househunting thing is enough to try the patience of a saint (who have halos!);
maybe his slipped

Hope it gets better soon Halo, and if you struggle with the marmite finding, i will send you some! Oh, no, AQIS will confiscate it.........

J


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> from your posts, you dont seem to be very happy coming to OZ


Its just to early to tell... One has to be realistic...


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Halo said:


> Have these people ever heard of a FAST lane.... undertaking is the order of the day here. People pulling out into the non-existent fast lane, braking for no apparent reason and not being able to stay within those two white lines.
> 
> Do the actually have drivers-ed here?
> 
> ...


I don't think any country have perfect drivers. I've experience idiotic drivers in the UK. As for the 'yellow' light. Isn't that just their version of the 'amber' light we have here in the UK?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, speed limits are too low. It's frustrating to have a very long road in front of you and you're only allowed to go 60kph. Also, it's annoying how the speed limit changes - it can go from 60kph to 80kph to 70kph - all within a mile!!!!

You do get used to it though!

Dolly

PS I must add though that I wouldn't live anywhere else....I love it here.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> Its another word for "burning rubber" as they have laws against it here lol, would you believe it!


Hahaha really, no doing donuts in the carpark then!!

Ive got 7 points on my licence here  Ive been told that every police car has a speeding camera and they book you on the spot!! think i might have problems driving over there!!

Hels


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Have not seen a copper yet... I am sure I will once I'm out on my bike 

Dolly is so right about the speed changes.... ridiculous...

PS The UK does NOT have the lowest road fatalities for nothing.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Mummy3 said:


> I don't think any country have perfect drivers. I've experience idiotic drivers in the UK. As for the 'yellow' light. Isn't that just their version of the 'amber' light we have here in the UK?


The traffic sequence is different in Oz so it's just red and then green so there's no red / amber just before the green. It's simple to get used to....

We don't have any of the issues that Halo mentions - if anything drivers around here are too quick away from the lights! Also in the papers there are young drivers doing donuts on the quiet country roads. 

And when I was in Melbourne last weekend none them obeyed the speed limit heading out of town - they were going much faster and that includes the big trucks sitting behind me!!!!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

it's more like the US system where there's a yellow before the red telling you to stop, but not yellow before the green telling you that you can almost go haha I always thought that was weird when I was living in England. Why do you even need the yellow? 

Cultural norms  The only thing I really don't like about the drivers here is that they tend to ride your bumper more than I feel comfortable with. But apart from that I can't really complain


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Yellow before the green?? Wow! This is the first time I have heard of this! What other countries have this system? What purpose does it serve? Can't you tell it is about to go green because cars on the other road have stopped?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

april said:


> 1. Yellow before the green?? Wow! This is the first time I have heard of this! What other countries have this system?
> 
> 
> 2. What purpose does it serve?
> ...


1.England uses this system

2. I have no idea what purpose it serves; it always seemed pointless to me.

3. Yes!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I was talking to my partner about this at lunch today (the yellow before green light problem, that is). He's from Italy where they also don't have it but the way he explained it makes total sense.

In the countries where there is no yellow before the green, the purpose of the yellow before the red is to make sure you know that a red is forthcoming. So if you're close to the intersection, you can go through but if you're further away, you can anticipate and slow to a stop. When the light turns green, there's no need for a yellow because the timing of the lights is set up in such a way that there is a short lag between when the light turns red on the other road and when it turns green on your road to account for anyone running the light at the last minute. Thus, a yellow isn't necessary because the timing of the light has taken care of it.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Tiffani said:


> I was talking to my partner about this at lunch today (the yellow before green light problem, that is). He's from Italy where they also don't have it but the way he explained it makes total sense.
> 
> In the countries where there is no yellow before the green, the purpose of the yellow before the red is to make sure you know that a red is forthcoming. So if you're close to the intersection, you can go through but if you're further away, you can anticipate and slow to a stop. When the light turns green, there's no need for a yellow because the timing of the lights is set up in such a way that there is a short lag between when the light turns red on the other road and when it turns green on your road to account for anyone running the light at the last minute. Thus, a yellow isn't necessary because the timing of the light has taken care of it.


Well yeah, it is obvious an amber light before the red is needed, but I still don't know why the yellow (amber? orange?) before the green exists in England. Maybe it is a leftover tradition with something to do with a horse and carriage?? 

Another mystery - why is this the first I am hearing of it??? (rhetorical question) I have worked alongside many English people for seven years and it has never come up in conversation.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't think it's really an issue LOL


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in india we too have the yello before the red, but off late they have installed these boxes tht state the estimated time left for the green to turn red or the red to turn green, so the yellow is not much of use..


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Here in Tokyo some pedestrian crossing have 'count-down' lights....not sure how to explain it. They let you know how long you got until the lights go green and you can cross the street. I thought every country had amber lights before the red...no??

Here's something I notice and wonder about other countries: in Australia when pedestrians approach a pedestrian crossing with lights, most people repeatedly press the button, even if there is someone standing there waiting already. Whereas in Japan, most people don't press the button at all, assuming that the other person already did so. Some people won't even press the button after standing at the lights for a while and it seems that no-one has pressed the button at all.....


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I like the count-down pedestrian lights  Gives you a good idea of how much time you have to run the gauntlet hehe.

Interesting about pressing the button. I will admit that I get annoyed if I'm standing at a cross-walk and someone presses the button when they arrive after I have. It's even worse waiting for the elevator; you can tell that someone's pushed the button because it's already lit up! Pressing it again won't make it come any faster!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

april said:


> Here in Tokyo some pedestrian crossing have 'count-down' lights....not sure how to explain it. They let you know how long you got until the lights go green and you can cross the street. I thought every country had amber lights before the red...no??
> 
> Here's something I notice and wonder about other countries: in Australia when pedestrians approach a pedestrian crossing with lights, most people repeatedly press the button, even if there is someone standing there waiting already. Whereas in Japan, most people don't press the button at all, assuming that the other person already did so. Some people won't even press the button after standing at the lights for a while and it seems that no-one has pressed the button at all.....


In Ajman ( UAE) , the lights also have the countdown mechanism...telling you how long you have until the green light will change to red./red to green.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> I was talking to my partner about this at lunch today (the yellow before green light problem, that is). He's from Italy where they also don't have it but the way he explained it makes total sense.
> 
> In the countries where there is no yellow before the green, the purpose of the yellow before the red is to make sure you know that a red is forthcoming. So if you're close to the intersection, you can go through but if you're further away, you can anticipate and slow to a stop. When the light turns green, there's no need for a yellow because the timing of the lights is set up in such a way that there is a short lag between when the light turns red on the other road and when it turns green on your road to account for anyone running the light at the last minute. Thus, a yellow isn't necessary because the timing of the light has taken care of it.



Your friend is completely right...


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah, it makes sense. In the US there is no yellow before the green, only before the red, but I do expect a slight delay in the time the other road changes to red and the time my light changes to green. 

Anyway Halo, it sounds like you're hell on wheels hahah. You're going to have to get accustomed to the more laid back approach to driving and life in Australia


----------



## shell (Sep 26, 2008)

You could always try moving out into the country side however you probably will still need that cow scope on the front of your car.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

shell said:


> You could always try moving out into the country side however you probably will still need that cow scope on the front of your car.


More like kangaroo scope. And those pesky cockatoos that wait until the last second to get out of the way.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I recall a drive we had going up the middle of Oz...
we had to avoid: cows, sheep, giant eagles ( who were eating animal carcasses), cockatoos/galahs, wild horses, camels, kangaroos...its never ending !!

Thankfully, in my 30 + years in Oz, I managed to only ever hit a bird, but I had a roo leap in front of me, then bound off ( near peed my pants), and had a terrifyingly close call with a wombat....( driving at 80 kms in a mini cooper, through the Dandenong Ranges.. seriously..Im sure he was as big as the car...lol)

Over here, we have had near misses with plenty of goats, donkeys and also have to watch the camels grazing/walking on the sides of the roads


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> PS The UK does NOT have the lowest road fatalities for nothing.



Halo

I was just having a bit of banter, i actually am very aware of situations on the road in the UK believe it or not i am a sensible driver and im not proud of points on my licence but they where for doing 36 in a 30 zone from speed changes of 60 straight to a 30, where our little camera vans decide to sit.

Hels


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I was responding to someone else  - You should wear your points with honour like an ASBO.

BOUGHT A CAR TODAY  - V6 and everything..... Will make sure it pumps out loads of CO2 to help the poor trees grow.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> I was responding to someone else  - You should wear your points with honour like an ASBO.
> 
> BOUGHT A CAR TODAY  - V6 and everything..... Will make sure it pumps out loads of CO2 to help the poor trees grow.



Cool thats ok, not sure about the ASBO thing!!! im not a chav!!

What make of car did you get? ive been looking at some but they are dead expensive for an old car  Let alone one thats a couple of years old. Apparently its because they put new engines in etc. 

Hels


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

1 year old Holden.... They are expensive BUT its relative.... ALSO - buying VW/Volvo/BMW is just NUTS....... I spend $35k - Lets hope it lasts.


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> I like the count-down pedestrian lights  Gives you a good idea of how much time you have to run the gauntlet hehe.
> 
> Interesting about pressing the button. I will admit that I get annoyed if I'm standing at a cross-walk and someone presses the button when they arrive after I have. It's even worse waiting for the elevator; you can tell that someone's pushed the button because it's already lit up! Pressing it again won't make it come any faster!



Sorry just logged on and reading through the threads I remember the first time my wife and I were in the US with the countdown pedestrian lights the roads are much wider than we are used to and the timing ran out as we were half way across we didnt know what to do we thought we were stranded in the middle of the roads

Just my theory on the amber lights they allow you to anticipate when to stop and gives you time to get into gear when it is nearly time to go its a failsafe method for those people who park go into neutral and apply the hand brake every time they stop just like my old dad


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i like it, every one has an avatar now.. halo wheres yours?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> i like it, every one has an avatar now.. halo wheres yours?


Coming - promise


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> Coming - promise


Oooo, the anticipation! 

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Oooo, the anticipation!
> 
> Dolly


LOL, load of my pics are on USB Drives and on the ship so i have so sift through something.....


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> 1 year old Holden.... They are expensive BUT its relative.... ALSO - buying VW/Volvo/BMW is just NUTS....... I spend $35k - Lets hope it lasts.


Ummm i did actually want a BMW 118 but then i saw the prices and thought maybe i should go for something different instead. On the subject of having a V6 engine, whats the petrol prices like? As i know they have gone up slightly but probably not as much as here in the UK. 

Cheer
Hels


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Ummm i did actually want a BMW 118 but then i saw the prices and thought maybe i should go for something different instead. On the subject of having a V6 engine, whats the petrol prices like? As i know they have gone up slightly but probably not as much as here in the UK.
> 
> Cheer
> Hels


its about half the UK but.... Insurance is NOT high.... and the running costs are LOW if you buy OZZI - BMW's are a RIP here - Buy it in the UK - Own it for a year and SHIP.... you will save 40%


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bluecookie said:


> Ummm i did actually want a BMW 118 but then i saw the prices and thought maybe i should go for something different instead. On the subject of having a V6 engine, whats the petrol prices like? As i know they have gone up slightly but probably not as much as here in the UK.
> 
> Cheer
> Hels


Yesterday I paid A$1.51 per litre for unleaded. However today is cheap Tuesday so if you want to queue up you can get it a little cheaper today. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> its about half the UK but.... Insurance is NOT high.... and the running costs are LOW if you buy OZZI - BMW's are a RIP here - Buy it in the UK - Own it for a year and SHIP.... you will save 40%


Don't forget luxury car tax when you import a luxury car though. I think it may be as high as 37% tax now - I think that's what was quoted on Top Gear Australia last night.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Don't forget luxury car tax when you import a luxury car though. I think it may be as high as 37% tax now - I think that's what was quoted on Top Gear Australia last night.


I don't thing a 118 is a Luxury car...????


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Yesterday I paid A$1.51 per litre for unleaded. However today is cheap Tuesday so if you want to queue up you can get it a little cheaper today.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Thats 67p!! thats bloody brilliant cheapest here at the moment is £1.08. Cheap Tuesday is that is every state? 

I too wouldn't call a BMW 118 a luxury car, and buying a car here and then shipping it over is too much hassle, think i'll just go for a different one when i get there. Not sure about the Holdens tho but then i have never driven one ill have to wait and test drive a few i guess.

cheers
Hels


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Thats 67p!! thats bloody brilliant cheapest here at the moment is £1.08. Cheap Tuesday is that is every state?
> 
> I too wouldn't call a BMW 118 a luxury car, and buying a car here and then shipping it over is too much hassle, think i'll just go for a different one when i get there. Not sure about the Holdens tho but then i have never driven one ill have to wait and test drive a few i guess.
> 
> ...


OZ cars drive like S__t


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Halo said:


> OZ cars drive like S__t


And you base this opinion on what experience?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> And you base this opinion on what experience?


1. Driving them
2. My "auto-educated" Aussie mates. (who own foreign cars)
3. Watch top-gear sir
4. Yes, they are "slightly better than yank cars - but hell man - its close.

And the build quality - Wosers

LOL, even the Asian brands try and make them bad for your market so people can feel at home.

If you require more info.... please just ask.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Halo said:


> 1. Driving them
> 2. My "auto-educated" Aussie mates. (who own foreign cars)
> 3. Watch top-gear sir
> 4. Yes, they are "slightly better than yank cars - but hell man - its close.
> ...


Ah, I see, so with all this experience and information, you bought a Holden?!?
Better you than me! By the way I am female.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> Ah, I see, so with all this experience and information, you bought a Holden?!?
> Better you than me! By the way I am female.


Sorry hun 

Yup because its CHEAP (also with services/insurance etc) compared to how they rip you for a European car. Sometimes in life you have to make sacrifices. (I've already made the culture sacrifice )

When in Rome and all that - Now I am going to find big aerials, grow a goattie and work on my mullet.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well Top Gear Australia are doing Holdens vs Ford on Monday so we can watch and learn


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> Sorry hun
> 
> Yup because its CHEAP (also with services/insurance etc) compared to how they rip you for a European car. Sometimes in life you have to make sacrifices. (I've already made the culture sacrifice )
> 
> When in Rome and all that - Now I am going to find big aerials, grow a goattie and work on my mullet.



Arent Holdens just the same as Vauxhalls anyway?? My fella is an Oz and he prefers Japanese Cars Honda to Oz cars he reckons they are built better. By the way its good to hear you have Top Gear over there!!

Hels


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Holden is a General Motors car. So it's Ford vs. GM. a Motor City battle at the end of the day.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Saab driver myself.......vauxhall in wolf's clothes!
Saint Jezza really rated the Holden equivalent; said it was such fun.....so guess what im going for??

A Huyundai getz....just to boost my green credentials. The OH wants a hybrid, and no, not the chrysler "hybrid". Bunch of yankee cheaters!

BTW Little Britain USA starts tomorrow........can't wait. For those who love a laff, bbciplayer will rerun it on t'interweb!!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bluecookie said:


> Arent Holdens just the same as Vauxhalls anyway?? My fella is an Oz and he prefers Japanese Cars Honda to Oz cars he reckons they are built better. By the way its good to hear you have Top Gear over there!!
> 
> Hels


We get the UK Top Gear and Top Gear Australia just started on Monday so it's still very new here but with all the daft stuff (sorry I mean in depth car testing  ) that you'd expect from the UK version.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We've become a Toyota family. We have a Yaris and a Kluger. Over here Japanese cars are generally cheaper to buy/service than European cars (so I've been told by a few Aussies!).

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

we have a Hyundai Getz. It's a convenient, cute little car. We like it.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Dolly said:


> We've become a Toyota family. We have a Yaris and a Kluger. Over here Japanese cars are generally cheaper to buy/service than European cars (so I've been told by a few Aussies!).
> 
> Dolly


Yeah i looked on Trading Post website and Toyota's are quite cheap. And nice..........ummm food for thought 

Hels


----------

